# Sprinkler Crane on Temporary Assignment



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I placed the sprinkler crane in a temporary location and snapped some pics. It will be elsewhere on a concrete pad so that the base of the crane is flush to the pad (lower PVC fitting is below the pad) and the sprinkler head will be lower relative to the boom and painted a similar color. []


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

So how many more sprinklers do you have to disguise? That one between the tracks looks like a water column to me.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 08/29/2008 6:41 AM 
So how many more sprinklers do you have to disguise? That one between the tracks looks like a water column to me.

Actually there are three, but none in the location depicted. The crane was just set there temporaily and will be moved to a new home after its pad is poured. The other two will eventually become dead trees or such.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Okay! Now I understand: a disguised sprinkler system. (I'm not smart enough to find the 'how to disguise the riser' post you referred me to). Now, THAT's clever! 

Pretty nice-looking crane, too.  

Les W.


----------

